# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πρόβλημα σε SMART KIT No1069A (φθορισμός από 12V)

## electrifier

Βρήκα σε ένα κουτί μου μεταξύ άλλων και το εξής:
http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...en3=&thepid=97



Με το εξής σχηματικό (το τρανζίστορ είναι το 2Ν3055):


Θυμάμαι που το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και δούλευε μια χαρά και κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Το δοκίμασα χτες και η συμπεριφορά του είναι σα να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα τα σημεία εισόδου της τάσης τροφοδοσίας 12V. Είναι πολύ απλό κύκλωμα, τί στο καλό μπορεί να φταίει; Να υποθέσω πως έχει καεί το τρανζίστορ ισχύος; Μπορώ να το μετρήσω με κάποιο τρόπο να το επιβεβαιώσω; Δε ξέρω, ακούω αν υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα.

Κρίμα γιατί είναι χρήσιμο κυκλωματάκι για κανά φωτισμό ασφαλείας κτλ

----------


## electrifier

ΟΚ, το τρανζιστοράκι ήταν, το άλλαξα και δουλεύει τέλεια.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για παρόμοιο κύκλωμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42903

Υ.Γ. "70 εμφανίσεις" και να υποθέσω όλοι ήταν οδοντογιατροί. Νόμιζα πως εγώ είμαι ο άσχετος χομπίστας εδώ μέσα. Ή μάλλον, έπρεπε να είχα βάλει τίτλο ως εξής: "Πρόβλημα σε αεικίνητο SMART KIT No1069A".

----------


## Pefres

> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42903


να ρωτησω κατι πως γινεται να αναψουμε καμμενη λαμπα
και αφου γινεται γιατι δεν εχει βγει στο εμποριο??
απλα μου φαινεται κουφο τελειως!!!!!!

----------


## electrifier

Γιατί η λάμπα μπορεί να είναι μεν καμμένη για τα δεδομένα της τάσης του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ και τα σχετικά starter, αλλά το κύκλωμα αυτό βγάζει "οτιναναι" τάση και την ανάβει. Βασικά στις καμμένες λάμπες φθορίου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο νήμα που καίγεται, απλά τρώγονται τα ηλεκτρόδια μεταξύ των οποίων γίνεται ο σπινθιρισμός. Κάπως έτσι νομίζω. Οπότε με διαφορετική τάση λειτουργίας τις ανάβεις. Υποθέτω βέβαια πως κάποια στιγμή πεθαίνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς ή μειώνεται πολύ η φωτεινότητά τους.

----------


## klik

οι συνηθισμένες λάμπες φθορισμού, έχουν 4 ακίδες (2 από κάθε πλευρά). Οι 2 ακίδες της κάθε πλευράς είναι το νήμα της πλευράς αυτής. Αυτό καίγεται συνήθως. Η λειτουργία του είναι να προθερμάνει τη λάμπα (αέριο) ώστε να μπορέσει να ανάψει με την υψηλή τάση που παράγει η διακοπή επαφής του στάρτερ.

Αν όμως δώσεις υψηλότερη τάση για εκκίνηση (με άλλο πηνίο, συνήθως με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο), δεν χρειάζεται προθέρμανση και ανάβει η λάμπα αξιοποιώντας μόνο έναν ακροδέκτη από κάθε πλευρά. 

ΥΓ. Η τάση φυσικά πρέπει να είναι ac, αλλιώς η συνεχής ροή ηλεκτρονίων προς την μία κατεύθυνση, αδυνατίζει το ένα ηλεκτρόδιο (-) και πεθαίνει τελείως η λάμπα.

----------

